
Machine Learning and Likelihood Free Inference in Particle Physics - aaronjg
https://figshare.com/articles/NIPS_2016_Keynote_Machine_Learning_Likelihood_Free_Inference_in_Particle_Physics/4291565/1
======
darawk
Anyone have a link to an actual paper on this? It seems interesting but this
slideshow format is kind of hard to follow for me.

~~~
cranmer
Lots of topics and links throughout.

Approximate Bayesian Computation website does a good job of framing what is
meant by likelihood free inference.
[https://approximatebayesiancomputational.wordpress.com/paper...](https://approximatebayesiancomputational.wordpress.com/papers-2/)

Here's an alternative technique for likelihood free inference:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1506.02169](https://arxiv.org/abs/1506.02169) and a
more recent approach
[http://beta.briefideas.org/ideas/5c2f74aedbf3618ca180382e393...](http://beta.briefideas.org/ideas/5c2f74aedbf3618ca180382e393c7617)

making machine learning more robust to systematic uncertainties
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.01046](https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.01046)

A tech report summarizing Goodfellow's NIPS tutorial on GANs
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.00160](https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.00160)

